# Don Mulholland



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Sad to advise that Don Mulholland, ex-Station Manager at GKA, passed away last Thursday. Don worked at GKA for many years, rising up through the ranks and retired in the 1980s as Station Manager. When GKA was demolished a few years back, a housing estate was built on the site named 'Mulholland Park' after Don and his father, who also worked at GKA.

Funeral details will be advised when known.

Larry +


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. He was safety manager at Inmarsat wasn't he? Didn't know him from GKA but then not many of us would have got to know coast station operators I guess.


----------



## Larry Bennett (Aug 28, 2005)

Don's funeral service will be held at Sedgemoor Crematorium (A38 between Highbridge and Bridgwater) on Wednesday 5th August at 1.00 pm. All are welcome to attend but if anyone could let me know in advance it would help Don's family in arranging food etc. for after the service.

Family flowers only or donations to the Somerset Wildlife Trust - contact me for further information.

Larry +


----------

